# briggs muffler glows red hot inside



## fss729 (Jul 7, 2005)

I have a 14 hp briggs i/c, replaced the muffler and plug and the exhaust is red hot. The motor seems to sound ok and the block isn't hot. thanks


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

plugs the right heat range or rather a oem plug? could be a little lean.....but what kinda muffler does it have on it?


----------



## fss729 (Jul 7, 2005)

i used a champion j19lm plug. not sure of the number on the muffler, but it is a square box shape with about a 1 inch neck. the person said before the muffler and plug were replaced that it would occasionally shoot pure fire out of the muffler.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah it may shoot some fire out, if it doesn't have a spark arrestor. was it a oem muffler or a off brand? i really wouldn't worry that much, unless it glows bright, bright red during pure sunlight..... glows at night right? but i mean if its just hot.... its the muffler and exhaust system in one....


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Did you replace the exhaust gasket? If not, it may be sucking air and causing the muffler to glow. If this is the case, you should really fix it as soon as possible because sucking air will accelerate the rate of oxidation in the muffler and you will have to replace it again.


----------

